# Hello, from new member



## Daany (Oct 24, 2019)

Hello All,


My name is Dan, and would like to introduce myself.
In mid 40s and would like to learn from others experience about challenges in their marriage and how did they go about solving those.

Hopefully, along the way, will be able to help others from some of my own experiences.

Happy Holidays 

Dan


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Hi and welcome to TAM!
You will bet lots of different opinions here. Some you will agree with, some you won't.
Hopefully someone here can help


----------



## Daany (Oct 24, 2019)

Thank You!!!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

A big warm welcome! Let us know what we can help with.


----------

